# Suboccipital root block



## coderguy1939 (Oct 14, 2008)

Doctor did a right suboccipital nerve root block injection for suboccipital pain.  Anyone have suggestions for the procedure code?
Thanks.


----------



## sgormsen (Oct 15, 2008)

*Occipital Nerve blocks*

I use 64405, use RT and LT mods and if both sides are done use mod 50.
I don't have access to your procedure report however.
susan


----------



## coderguy1939 (Oct 16, 2008)

The op report reads "inject a total of 15cc of 0.5% Lidocaine without epinephrine between the right mastoid process and the right suboccipital protuberance."


----------



## sgormsen (Oct 16, 2008)

*Occipital*

I would use 64405-RT


----------



## coderguy1939 (Oct 16, 2008)

THanks for you input.  I appreciate it.


----------

